# Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines won't install. HELP!



## Sveta (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm in desperate need of some help.

I downloaded VTMB from gamehead and realised only after I'd bought it that it apparently won't work on a 64-bit OS. So I googled for about three hours before discovering that downloading orca would supposedly work. Orca downloaded fine but each time I try to run the install64.exe it tries to open the bloodlines msi file which I don't have on the computer anywhere.

ARGH! I'm so frustrated, someone please tell me there's a way around this, I need to play this game! I really have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

Try running the game or the installation as Administrator and in compatibility mode for XP SP 2.


----------



## Sveta (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the speedy reply! 

I just tried it and it keeps telling me it won't work on a 64 bit OS. Except I can't install the patch I need to make it, because it tells me to open a file I just don't have. 

Thanks anyway!


----------

